# Tablet Talk setup



## robfromga (Nov 15, 2011)

This has got to be something simple.... I can send the text,but they are only received on my phone. I syncd all the msg's and still not working...help the moron out


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

Did you try Bluetooth and WiFi? I usually connect them with Bluetooth.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## robfromga (Nov 15, 2011)

No, I'll try that...


----------



## robfromga (Nov 15, 2011)

Tried Bluetooth, same deal. Sends but doesn't receive the text. Ideas ?


----------



## robfromga (Nov 15, 2011)

Figured it out! Was a setting in go SMS. Works now


----------



## ROM_Ulan (Dec 21, 2011)

robfromga said:


> Figured it out! Was a setting in go SMS. Works now


For others on goSMS just to clarify there is a setting in goSMS that disables notifications for other apps. You must disable this in order for Tablet Talk to be able to send the message from your phone to your tablet.

Setting -> Receive Settings -> Disable other message notification


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

I love this app. Money well spent in my opinion. When I get home phone goes on the charger and I use my tablet mainly.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thephased (Dec 20, 2011)

I find that bluetooth works best, although I haven't really tested how far I can stray the N7 from my phone.

I haven't had a problem with sending and receiving. There's very little delay.


----------



## robfromga (Nov 15, 2011)

Too bad there's no way to send pics...


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

Super Awesome app is super ugly is my only complaint. Hopefully the dev will make it skinable in the future.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------

